# nissan almera 1.5 s



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

can anyone help ? i have a almera 1.5 s 2000 model and it seems to lack power between 65 to 80 mph , i find myself having to change down a gear to pass anything is this normal or do i have a problem? any ideas on what i con do? 
Many thanks Mark


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm assuming its only a 1.5L engine. That's pretty small so I'm not at all suprised that you feel a lack of power.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

*almera*

yeh cheers neway not the sort of ans i am looking 4


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

your from Europe i take it?
Youll probably find it hard to find information here because right now this board seems to consist of only North Americans. Invite all you freinds to join and maybe get the ball rolling. This site is supposed to cover all Nissans so if more interest in European models shows then forums for them would be added for sure. 

The lack of power probly isnt the engine but a small third gear. Thats normal. 

If you want some more zip to your engine, I recommend you remove points of restriction in your engine. A custom intake would certainly free up HP lost drawing air into the engine, and a free flowing exhaust would free up power lost pumping exhaust out of the engine. Lightweight pulleys is also a good way to get the engine making more power.

-Nick


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Almera*

Do you know the chassis code on your Almera? N15 or N16? Does your Almera have QG15DE or GA15DE? If you have a GA15, it is almost same as U.S. spec GA16DE. OR if you have a QG15, look for some QG18 info. You can use the same method to make GA15 powered car a little more powerful. 
Or, you can always drop a Pulsar Gti-R engine into your car to solve this problem instantly.

Good luck!!

p.s. where are you located??


----------

